# Re: WES Evaluation



## mustafa_yb52 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: WES Evaluation*

Hi All,

I am planning to apply through Express Entry Program & will be making my wife as principal applicant. She has done GNIIT from NIIT along with her Bachelor of Commerce degree. I would like to know whether should I include GNIIT certificate for WES Evaluation ? Will this be equivalent to Canadian Education Standards. 
I am aware that this certificate is not from any University it is through a private institute which is again a respectable institute in India. 
Along with this Do we have to send all the marksheet including College Exams (FYBcom-SYBcom) Would appreciate all your valuable suggestion & feedback. 

Brgds
Mustafa Bhatia


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would recommend that you contact WES directly in regards to your query. As they are the ones who will be adjudicating your credentials, they're the only ones who can give you a concise and definitive answer to your queries.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mustafa_yb52 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply through Express Entry Program & will be making my wife as principal applicant. She has done GNIIT from NIIT along with her Bachelor of Commerce degree. I would like to know whether should I include GNIIT certificate for WES Evaluation ? Will this be equivalent to Canadian Education Standards.
> I am aware that this certificate is not from any University it is through a private institute which is again a respectable institute in India.
> ...




It is _highly_ doubtful that the GNIIT will be accepted.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

*WES Evaluation*

Hello All,

My WES report just came in.
CANADIAN EQUIVALENCY SUMMARY: Executive Master of Business Administration

I have done Engineering and then did an Executive MBA.

So can I consider that they have evaluated my education to be equivalent to Masters degree.

Regards!!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhisve said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My WES report just came in.
> CANADIAN EQUIVALENCY SUMMARY: Executive Master of Business Administration
> ...



It is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I wanted to know if we have to submit our high school and higher secondary transcripts as well for ECA.
I am an architect with 10 years of experience. I did my B.Arch 10 years ago and did masters 3 years back. The WES site says some required school marksheets as documents to be submitted. My question was if I need to get just the Graduation and Post-graduation assessed or school marksheets as well??

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vishal7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to know if we have to submit our high school and higher secondary transcripts as well for ECA.
> I am an architect with 10 years of experience. I did my B.Arch 10 years ago and did masters 3 years back. The WES site says some required school marksheets as documents to be submitted. My question was if I need to get just the Graduation and Post-graduation assessed or school marksheets as well??
> ...


As stated above, you should ask WES directly... they can give you a definitive answer to your queries if their FAQ don't give you detailed enough information.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to know if we have to submit our high school and higher secondary transcripts as well for ECA.
> I am an architect with 10 years of experience. I did my B.Arch 10 years ago and did masters 3 years back. The WES site says some required school marksheets as documents to be submitted. My question was if I need to get just the Graduation and Post-graduation assessed or school marksheets as well??
> ...



Keep in mind that _if_ your education is considered equivalent to a Canadian education you still won't be able to work as an architect in Canada because it is a regulated profession. You will only be allowed to work under a suitably qualified architect.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As stated above, you should ask WES directly... they can give you a definitive answer to your queries if their FAQ don't give you detailed enough information.


Thanks for the prompt revert.. but the WES site doesnt entertain any communication unless I make a payment and get a reference number. The contact us function of WES site works only with a reference number that I will get only after making payment. 

Maybe I would have overlooked the contact e-mail address they had mentioned somewhere. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Regards
Vishal Chouhan
INDIA


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vishal7 said:


> Thanks for the prompt revert.. but the WES site doesnt entertain any communication unless I make a payment and get a reference number. The contact us function of WES site works only with a reference number that I will get only after making payment.
> 
> Maybe I would have overlooked the contact e-mail address they had mentioned somewhere. Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> ...


The inclusion of a reference number _is *not*_ mandatory, and the website says as much:

"_ To expedite your request, applicants should include a reference number._"


That _does *not*_ say that a reference number/payment is mandatory but rather to help speed up their answering your inquiry, it would be helpful to WES if you include a reference number so that if your inquiry is about a submission that you have made, they can find your file. 

However, since you are just making a general inquiry about documents to send in, you wouldn't have a reference number to give, nor would you require one for the nature of your inquiry.


ETA: you'll also note that there is no red asterix by the reference number field while every other field has one... this generally denotes that the information is _not_ mandatory.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

colchar said:


> Keep in mind that _if_ your education is considered equivalent to a Canadian education you still won't be able to work as an architect in Canada because it is a regulated profession. You will only be allowed to work under a suitably qualified architect.



Thanks Colchar. I have absolutely no issues working under another Architect/firm as an employee. But the reason due to which I asked this question was somewhat different. The main reason was after having such a long work history, do I still need to get my school education evaluated or just the Graduation and Post-graduation evaluation would be sufficient for PR and further for jobs openings in Canada.

Dont get me wrong but everything comes down to employment when someone is thinking of migrating to a new country. We have to earn the bread and butter for our families. I dont want to be in a situation that CIC wants to get my school education evaluated for the PR while I am sitting in Canada working for a firm. That would be really time and money consuming just to come down back to my home country for such a small thing.

Thanks for your revert though.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The inclusion of a reference number _is *not*_ mandatory, and the website says as much:
> 
> "_ To expedite your request, applicants should include a reference number._"
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Loads of thanks.. I also figured it out in the meanwhile that its removing the asterix when hitting the 'other' option in the question category field..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> The main reason was after having such a long work history, do I still need to get my school education evaluated or just the Graduation and Post-graduation evaluation would be sufficient for PR and further for jobs openings in Canada.



This makes no sense to me.

Why would a work history preclude you from needing an evaluation? And what do you mean by "graduation and post-graduation"?


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

colchar said:


> This makes no sense to me.
> 
> Why would a work history preclude you from needing an evaluation? And what do you mean by "graduation and post-graduation"?


I meant do i need to get my B.Arch and M.Arch University education evaluated through WES?
The site says something about school education evaluation as well. I thought that the Graduation and Post-graduation education evaluation was enough. Bounced a question hoping someone could help out.

B.Arch is Bachelors in Architecture
M.Arch is Masters in Architecture


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As stated above, you should ask WES directly... they can give you a definitive answer to your queries if their FAQ don't give you detailed enough information.


Hi there,

As expected.. i got a dumb reply from WES people..

Thank you for your interest in WES.

Please follow next steps:

1. Apply for CIC evaluation at World Education Services: Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) Credential Assessments

Please, use the new email address when creating your account.
The reference number will be generated after you make the payment.

2. Submit the documents according to the requirements World Education Services - Required Documents

For more information please visit World Education Services: Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) Credential Assessments



Thank you for using our services,
Zuzana
WES Customer Service Department

The above fact is known to everyone. Now i am totally confused as to what to send and what not. Our school education boards are not that prompt and would take invariably lot of time to produce transcripts. Also my native is a a far away place from my where i live now.. This would take multiple trips to my place and would take another 2 months before I could actually start the process.. I would now rely on the suggestion of mates on this forum as many might have already passed this phase of ECA.

Regards
Vishal


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vishal7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to know if we have to submit our high school and higher secondary transcripts as well for ECA.
> I am an architect with 10 years of experience. I did my B.Arch 10 years ago and did masters 3 years back. The WES site says some required school marksheets as documents to be submitted. My question was if I need to get just the Graduation and Post-graduation assessed or school marksheets as well??
> ...


The WES site says, in regards to Secondary Education:



> 1. Final Examination Certificate
> 
> An official document issued by the appropriate Examination Board. It lists all individual subjects taken and marks earned on the final examination.
> 
> ...


It's listed under the 'Secondary Education' section of the "Documents to Send" list, so if I were you, I'd send what they're asking for.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> I meant do i need to get my B.Arch and M.Arch University education evaluated through WES?


Of course you do. That is pretty much the entire point of WES.



> I thought that the Graduation and Post-graduation education evaluation was enough.



What is graduation and post-graduation education? You are using terms that are meaningless here in Canada.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

colchar said:


> Of course you do. That is pretty much the entire point of WES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks colchar for your response..

Bye the way Graduation is Bachelors and Post-graduation is Masters. Please dont say you understand only those words which are used/written in Canada. English has become the world's language today which includes both graduation and post-graduation words. I mean no disrespect but you should try to be a little decent. I have seen all of your other posts and you have shouted and insulted people more often and helped very less. Please understand that we all are from very different geographic locations and with a very vast difference in quality and level of education. So basically we have very different standards of education and english skills. 

Please be more contributive than being abusive.

Regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vishal7 said:


> Thanks colchar for your response..
> 
> Bye the way Graduation is Bachelors and Post-graduation is Masters. Please dont say you understand only those words which are used/written in Canada. English has become the world's language today which includes both graduation and post-graduation words. I mean no disrespect but you should try to be a little decent. I have seen all of your other posts and you have shouted and insulted people more often and helped very less. Please understand that we all are from very different geographic locations and with a very vast difference in quality and level of education. So basically we have very different standards of education and english skills.
> 
> ...


He understands that it refers to university level education, but if you could use terms that are familiar to/commonly used in the Canadian vernacular then Canadians might have a better understanding of what you are referring to. 

This is _not_ an unreasonable request for him or anyone else to make nor is is specific to Canada. When I moved to the UK, I had to train myself to think and speak like a British person in order to be sure that I was understood by the average Briton. The Canadianisms that I speak to my family in Canada and other Canadians in the UK, aren't incomprehensible to my husband, his family and friends, or to the greater society as a whole, but since I live in _their_ country, I adapted my speech patterns to match theirs and ensure that I am understood.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> Thanks colchar for your response..
> 
> Bye the way Graduation is Bachelors and Post-graduation is Masters.



In Canada a Bachelor's is an undergraduate degree so that part of one's education is known as undergrad. Master's degrees are done in graduate school so degrees after a Bachelor's are known as graduate degrees.

Graduation and post-graduation are completely meaningless here as nobody uses those terms.





> Please dont say you understand only those words which are used/written in Canada.



Those terms are not used in Canada. If you want information from people on this forum it is incumbent upon you to use terminology that they will understand. It is not up to us to figure out what the hell you mean.





> English has become the world's language today which includes both graduation and post-graduation words.



No, it does not include those terms. Those are _never_ used here. I spent a decade in academia and not once did I ever hear them. 

Just because those terms are used in India, do not assume that they are used elsewhere - because they are not. Many Indians use terms in English that they think make sense but that don't actually make sense to native English speakers. We see it here all the time when Indians mention that they are going to 'give' their IELTS test. For native English speakers one does not 'give a test, one 'takes' a test or 'sits' a test. 

So stop assuming that because those terms are used in India that they are universal throughout the English speaking world because they are _never_ used here and make no sense to an native English speaker.

English is my first language (actually it is my only language). Who do you think knows more about this - me, or you for whom English is a second language?




> I mean no disrespect but you should try to be a little decent.


So asking you to make sense is being indecent?




> I have seen all of your other posts


You have read all 1400+ of my posts? Surely you can find a better use for your time.




> you have shouted and insulted people more often and helped very less.


How does one shout over the internet?

And if I had insulted anyone, a mod would have sanctioned me for doing so.

As for your "helped very less" comment, there is another example from you of something that is not proper English. One would say 'much less'. not 'very less'. But even 'much less' is not grammatically correct in this situation. But you are lecturing me about English terminology?




> Please understand that we all are from very different geographic locations and with a very vast difference in quality and level of education. So basically we have very different standards of education and english skills.


Stop and think about that for a minute. Since you are admitting to having different (in other words lesser) English skills why, exactly, are you presuming to lecture me on what terminology is used here? You have just contradicted your previous assertion that those terms are used all over the English speaking world.

And based on your lack of English skills, it is incredibly arrogant of you to presume to lecture anybody else on the language, _especially_ a native English speaker.




> Please be more contributive than being abusive.



So asking you to make sense is abusive? Right..................


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

colchar said:


> In Canada a Bachelor's is an undergraduate degree so that part of one's education is known as undergrad. Master's degrees are done in graduate school so degrees after a Bachelor's are known as graduate degrees.
> 
> Graduation and post-graduation are completely meaningless here as nobody uses those terms.
> 
> ...



I do not want to take it any further. You are definitely more learned than me or anybody else when it comes to English. But even the Moderator doesnt use so harsh language upon people in the forum. Even with my errors (so called non-existent Indian-English words) she had replied with the fullest details possible. 
Now I am pretty sure you will be able to find more errors in spelling, grammar and punctuation in my post this time as well. 

Go ahead.. but I dont want to make this thread hitting the top every now and then where people would come and see that the end of the threads has nothing useful but a fight between two people..

Warm Regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> I do not want to take it any further. You are definitely more learned than me or anybody else when it comes to English. But even the Moderator doesnt use so harsh language upon people in the forum. Even with my errors (so called non-existent Indian-English words) she had replied with the fullest details possible.
> Now I am pretty sure you will be able to find more errors in spelling, grammar and punctuation in my post this time as well.



You clearly don't grasp the point - the terms you used are not universal in English and are _not_ used here and you, an Indian for whom English is a second language and who has sub-standard English skills, should not be lecturing me, a Canadian who is a native speaker of English and who has worked in academia for more than a decade, about the academic terms used in Canada. For you to presume to do so is incredibly arrogant. You do not know what you are talking about, I do. Accept it.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Dear Mr. Academia,

Please visit the following links

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graduation
https://www.idp.com/india/studyabroad/postgraduation

I think now you will file a lawsuit against Wikipedia and IDP. After all they are deteriorating the level of English (your 1st language) . 

(Link to an India specific non-Canadian website).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vishal7 said:


> Dear Mr. Academia,
> 
> Please visit the following links
> 
> ...




First of all, if you think Wikipedia, a website that anyone can edit at any time, is a valid source then you are a fool. Wikipedia is so useless that the two universities I taught at had policies stating that if a student 
used Wikipedia as a source in any essay they submitted, that paper automatically received a failing grade. The fact that you think Wikipedia is in any way authoritative means that one has to question your 
education and common sense, especially as that entry could have been written by someone like you who has no clue what they are talking about. Hell, you could have edited it yourself!

Second, the other page you linked is written for those _outside_ of Canada in terms that they will understand, it does _not_ use terms that are used in Canada because it is not directed at a Canadian 
audience.

While the term 'graduation' is used in Canada it is _not_ used in the manner in which you used it. The way in which you used it makes no sense here. What you said was "_My question was if I need to get 
just the Graduation and Post-graduation assessed or school marksheets as well??_" Leaving aside your use of two question marks when only one is used, what you asked here makes absolutely no sense 
in a Canadian context. None whatsoever. That you think it does demonstrates how poor your grasp of English is. The fact that you attempted to prove your argument by providing two links that are irrelevant,
one because any fool can edit it and the second because it is not written for a Canadian audience, merely underscores how poor your grasp of English is.

You really need to grab a clue and realize that you, an Indian for whom English is a second language, are not knowledgeable in English (as demonstrated by your poor grasp of English spelling and grammar) and 
that I, a native born English speaker who has spent the majority of his life in Canada and who worked in academia, knows far more about this than you do. You are wrong, deal with it.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread has long since gone off topic and is becoming argumentative, therefore it's now closed.


----------

